# Any 1 from Newcastle area



## Oliver1992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Who fancy a get togeva of some sort be good to get some advice


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi oliver i would meet up some time after easter.  Am going away with my kids at easter & Doing a Duk event in Telford.  I have just been to "Laine art Gallory" on sat to a Duk event. The specialist nurses at south tyneside are really good.   A south Tyneside meet would be good !


----------



## Oliver1992 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah deffo meet up after Easter would be good to get advice an surpport from others who been through ups an downs


----------

